# Use lawyer for canadian skilled worker or wait for Express entry in 2015?



## TerryTaylor (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to apply for the federal skilled worker program. I wanted to get some opinions on whether people would recommend using an immigration expert or whether it is easy enough to do oneself. Looking at the details my thoughts are to use an expert.

My understanding is that it can take around a year to complete the process.

If you are successful is there a timescale or time limit upon which you can/must enter the country after receiving your working visa?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why pay for something that you can do yourself? If the money isn't an issue then yeah, use a consultant but just be sure to research them fully so as to make sure they are reputable.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

TerryTaylor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to apply for the federal skilled worker program. I wanted to get some opinions on whether people would recommend using an immigration expert or whether it is easy enough to do oneself. Looking at the details my thoughts are to use an expert.
> 
> ...


The process is simple enough to be done by anyone and the time taken is dependent largely on the Visa office for your country. Eg. for Singapore it is around 24-36 months, London 12-15 months, CPC Ottawa 3-8 months, New Delhi 6-12 months.

You get one year from your medicals to enter Canada if your application is successful.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

colchar said:


> Why pay for something that you can do yourself? If the money isn't an issue then yeah, use a consultant but just be sure to research them fully so as to make sure they are reputable.


Nice to see such an honest reply.....keep it up...


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

TerryTaylor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to apply for the federal skilled worker program. I wanted to get some opinions on whether people would recommend using an immigration expert or whether it is easy enough to do oneself. Looking at the details my thoughts are to use an expert.
> 
> ...


Have you done your educational assesment yet ? If yes, what's your intended occupation ? If no, I think you have to wait for next entry......all the best..


----------



## TerryTaylor (Sep 26, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Have you done your educational assesment yet ? If yes, what's your intended occupation ? If no, I think you have to wait for next entry......all the best..


No I have not done my education assessment yet. 

My intended occupation would be in IT.

I guess by the time my educational assessment is complete it will be 2015 anyway!


----------

